
Lip Reading in the Wild - britishsheep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aogzAUPilE
======
Nadya
This is actually really cool!

I would be very interested in seeing how this would translate to other
languages using the equivalent data sets. Which language would be easiest to
lip read?

~~~
angoliss
Probably English (so much more training data), but my guess is that German
would be well suited.

------
mysteryme
Pretty impressive. Looks like they used looooooots of training data (100,000
sentences from TV).

